# Changes to skilled migration



## LNFred (Sep 26, 2010)

Dear All,

There was some information on the web that there will be changes to the Aussie skilled migration after July 2012. Great if someone could advise if we are currently able to lodge visa under skilled migration. If yes would there be an impact if our visa would still be processing when the new scheme is introduced in July 2012 ?

Would State Sponsorship or independent be the best option at this time ?

Thanks & Rgds,

LNFred


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

DIAC hasnt given a lot of info of how applications will be processed after july 2012.
You can lodge your application now.have you gone through the self assessment points test and do you know how many points you have at the moment ?
choosing between GSM and SS is a tough ask and largely depends on the individual.
If you are open to the idea of staying back in a particular state for 2 years then 176 is good. If you dont want to be bound by this and still have the required points then 175 is better.
The above visas have long waiting time but are permanent residence visas hence worth the wait.
others are relatively quicker to get but are shor term visas..




LNFred said:


> Dear All,
> 
> There was some information on the web that there will be changes to the Aussie skilled migration after July 2012. Great if someone could advise if we are currently able to lodge visa under skilled migration. If yes would there be an impact if our visa would still be processing when the new scheme is introduced in July 2012 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

ya kind like after july2012 DIAC planning to load EOI system (kind like Draw system) means u cant lodge ur application directly first u have to express ur interest then u r application will go in pool...



lifeisgood said:


> DIAC hasnt given a lot of info of how applications will be processed after july 2012.
> You can lodge your application now.have you gone through the self assessment points test and do you know how many points you have at the moment ?
> choosing between GSM and SS is a tough ask and largely depends on the individual.
> If you are open to the idea of staying back in a particular state for 2 years then 176 is good. If you dont want to be bound by this and still have the required points then 175 is better.
> ...


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

ya kind like after july2012 DIAC planning to load EOI system (kind like Draw system) means u cant lodge ur application directly first u have to express ur interest then u r application will go in pool...



LNFred said:


> Dear All,
> 
> There was some information on the web that there will be changes to the Aussie skilled migration after July 2012. Great if someone could advise if we are currently able to lodge visa under skilled migration. If yes would there be an impact if our visa would still be processing when the new scheme is introduced in July 2012 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## LNFred (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi lifeisgood & chinmay shah,

Thanks a lot for the info !! I guess its better to use the fastest route as the requirements are getting tougher by the day !!

Gd Luck !!

LNFred


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi 

The program name is Skillselect. This will come into effect from july 2012. You need to apply for the DIAC. They will select the people whom they want... This is in order to select people whomthey want and the individuals will be benefited if he is not positively assessed by DIAC as the individual is not going to pay DIAC fee for this program. It means Australia will pick candidates whomever they want... Its like hand picking the people...so no 175 or 176 in future...

G1


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

This Skillselect program looks scary.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hi
> 
> The program name is Skillselect. This will come into effect from july 2012. You need to apply for the DIAC. They will select the people whom they want... This is in order to select people whomthey want and the individuals will be benefited if he is not positively assessed by DIAC as the individual is not going to pay DIAC fee for this program. It means Australia will pick candidates whomever they want... Its like hand picking the people...so no 175 or 176 in future...
> 
> G1


Any DIAC website links available to check these details?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Register (SkillSelect)

just check this...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Register (SkillSelect)
> 
> just check this...


Thanks Mate.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I believe that after July 2012 it will be difficult to predict if your application will be accepted or not because the onus lies on DIAC to decide whether your occupation/skills are in demand or not.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Yah DIAC will behave extreemly smart from then...


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*help me to get 7 bands*

hi there
i m 175 gsm, and my application is in pool, since last 6 months, i need 7 bands in each which i m not getting i have appeared 6 times but my writing and reading is poor can some one help me what should i do,, pl suggest , my listening and speaking is fine, pl, help me friends,...................


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I can send you some material if you want...
What is you writing / reading score ? 

Though I am no expert myself, I can definitely help you out.(I wanted to get 8 bands myself but ended up getting only 7.5....but making someone else's bands go up will put a smile on my face )..



dimple saini said:


> hi there
> i m 175 gsm, and my application is in pool, since last 6 months, i need 7 bands in each which i m not getting i have appeared 6 times but my writing and reading is poor can some one help me what should i do,, pl suggest , my listening and speaking is fine, pl, help me friends,...................


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi dear
my l=8.5, r=5.5,w=6.5,s=7, overall 7, 
yaar its been long time i have been trying but reading and writing kills me , pl u can send me at my id [email protected]
thanx


----------



## HelloMaggie (Mar 20, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Register (SkillSelect)
> 
> just check this...


For more additional info. on Skill Select FAQ guys pls. check with this link..

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/skillselect-faq.pdf


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

dimple saini said:


> hi dear
> my l=8.5, r=5.5,w=6.5,s=7, overall 7,
> yaar its been long time i have been trying but reading and writing kills me , pl u can send me at my id [email protected]
> thanx


just curious : How exactly do you go about doing reading ?

I used the "Skimming" technique...
You dont "Need" to know and read the whole passage .....
scan and skim the passage As FAST as you can and then jump on to the ques...
link the key word of the ques to the passage and then look for answers... 
concentrate on the ques and not on the passage : you just need to get the answers rite!!!
i applied this technique and it did the trick for me...

get the gist of the passage and answer the ques one-by-one....
hope this helps..
good luck..
just practice a lot..
you are giving general ielts ?


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

yes well i do the same dear but i use to score good above 30 while practising but dont know what happened in exam, god knows, well if u have any material, then do send me 
bye for now


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

I always go thru questions first and then the passage. If u want to get good score in reading, then read at least two columns in editorial section in some dailies for atleast 2 weeks. Look for diversified topics like economics, politics, entertainment etc....

In my opinion, IELTS is not something we just master overnight. It depends on how much we use English in our day to day life. Dont keep on reattempting without practising as said above.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

*hi.*

hi, was reading thru the new EOI process. Am in the process of getting my Skill verified (Will submit the final docs on Monday) suppose it comes in 3 months, followed by another months for state sponsorship. I will be able to apply for my visa by Apr - Amy. Come July when the new process comes into force, will my old application get revoked and do i have to start the process again?

Pls let me know.


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*Ielts cleared*

Hi 
i passed my ielts with 7 in each , now just want to file a new application with acs


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

congrats on getting 7 bands ..
so what is it that you wanna know ?


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*pool application*

hi i am in pool since june for gsm175 , is it possible to ask the case officer to reconsider my case, or is it that i can get some preference for the new application in acs , and how much time is acs taking currently?


----------

